# Help with gun cleaning...



## newbie222 (Jun 14, 2006)

Does anybody have som instructional video or something that explains the BEST way to clean your gun? including, frequency, best products in the market, best techniques ect ect....

I am a new gun owner (as u can tell by the name)..i just need general instructions and advice as to products and stuff...i own a P99...i have yet to post a picture...


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Don't know of any videos, but here are some step-by-step instructions with pictures. It's from the KleenBore company. I've had good experiences with their products. Hope this helps.

KleenBore


----------



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

+1 on the Kleenbore products.


----------



## Rob_TN (Jun 18, 2007)

This is a nice video about gun cleaning: 
Also, take a look at the Related Videos at the top of the window.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*New here too*

Don't mean to hijack this forum, but I have questions about cleaning too.

1. Are most of the widely available solvents (Hoppes #9, etc...) safe to use on polymer frame pistols?

2. Are you really supposed to put gun oil on a patch and run it through the bore? I thought oil collected dirt?

3. Is it a good practice to put a light layer of oil on all the metal parts? Inside and out? And then maybe wipe away any excess with a rag? The owners manual for the handgun I'm going to buy says to only put a drop of oil at 7 precise locations.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

newbie222 said:


> Does anybody have som instructional video or something that explains the BEST way to clean your gun? including, frequency, best products in the market, best techniques ect ect....
> 
> I am a new gun owner (as u can tell by the name)..i just need general instructions and advice as to products and stuff...i own a P99...i have yet to post a picture...


For a P99, hire Shipwreck. He'll come right over and clean your gun for you! :smt033

Seriously, there are about as many ways to clean guns as there are gun owners. I believe Shipwreck uses CLP to clean his P99.

I'm not sure about Hoppes hurting poly guns. But, if I use Hoppes to clean a gun, then I run a lightly oiled patch through the barrel, followed by a clean patch. I am also of the old school that believes a light wipe down with an oily rag, followed by a wipe down with a dry rag is the best way to leave a gun.

Good luck, and enjoy all those opinons that come after me.

They may be different, but they probably aren't wrong.

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Wally World carries Birchwood Polimer safe solvent in spray cans. Use that or comparable with a tooth brush to clean the gripframe of plastic pistols. They also sell a stronger Birchwood spray solvent that works well on the slide and metal parts.
Or you can just wash up with soap and water as long as you dry everything thoroughly .

Whichever soap or solvent is used, oil any blued or non stainless metal elements lightly. Wipe excess off. It doesn't hurt to oil stainless too.

Hoppes #9 hasn't harmed my M&P's or XD's or any of the other guns I have used it on over the past 50 years or so. I leave a light coating of #9 in the bore. Just what is left after running patches thru to remove debri.

Thats my opinion for what it may be worth :mrgreen:


:smt1099.


----------

